# readper



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Got a book? Promote it free on readper.com!

Please visit http://readper.com/authors/ to submit. Details below.

Readper.com is an affiliated book blog promoting titles in urban fantasy, romance, paranormal romance, science fiction/fantasy and mysteries/thrillers.

I do at least one blog post a day, M-F, then on Saturdays my newsletter goes out to subscribers.

The basic service is free for authors. Contributions accepted for advanced promotions, but not required for the free option. Just fill out the form and when you'd like your post to go out: http://readper.com/authors/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Signed up!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm signed up.

I also retweeted your announcement tweet.

https://twitter.com/AuthorJaxonReed/status/810242983937396736


----------



## MiriamRosenbaum (Nov 30, 2016)

Signed up and retweeted!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks everybody. And Betsy, I'll absolutely follow the rules here. Love the site, longtime lurker.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Signed up and sent a tweet.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right, so like I said before, I have signed up for Readpr.

Why not?

It doesn't cost anything - so basically it is free promotion from now until (I suspect) Jaxon has built up enough of a readership. I'm a big fan of free promotion - partly because I am cheap and partly because I am broke. Oh heck, let's be honest - MOSTLY because I am cheap.

With that in mind, I've got my three kelpie books lined up for promotion - the novel KELPIE DREAMS will be promoted at full price on Dec. 23, the second short story promoted at 99 cents on Dec. 24,  and the first short story will run on Dec. 26 as a one-day freebie. 

I'll let you folks know how this test run turns out. 

I am the canary that squeaks in the darkness of the coal mine. I am the check engine light, blinking in the darkness of your stalled automobile.

I am Darkwing Duck...


----------



## Eric T Knight (Feb 23, 2015)

I went ahead and signed up. Best of luck!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Cindy, Steve, Eric and others. 

I am now filled up on December slots. Currently accepting promos for January. The mailing list continues to grow with a $100 gift certificate giveaway, and this is an easy way to add another group of emails to your own efforts at no cost.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

I've had a phenomenal first month, and the outpouring of support from the indie author community has been fantastic.

The increase in email signups thanks to the $100 gift card drawing has been good too, and I would like to continue offering prizes. Therefore, I have introduced a suggested contribution button to help out on giveaways. But I'll run your promo regardless, in the interest of helping get the word out about your book.

Here's what you'll get:

- A blog entry remaining indefinitely on the site. The more links to your book, the better it will look to search engines, and I will include a variety of tags that will hopefully enhance hits.

- A mention in the readper weekly email to subscribers.

- A mention on the readper Facebook page. If your title is in the sci-fi/fantasy or urban fantasy genre, I'll also include it on my personal page, Jaxon Reed's Speculative Fiction. Would love for you to like both of them on Facebook.

- A tweet on @readperbooks, as well as a retweet on @authorjaxonreed. Combined, these two accounts have over 45,000 followers. The majority are on my personal one.

Can't guarantee any sales, but I will help spread the word.

If you have a free book, I'll be happy to mention it in the newsletter rather than a blog post.

Would love for you to visit http://readper.com/authors/ and list your book.

Thanks!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Looking for books to promote for February. 
PNR, UF, SFF

Please visit http://readper.com/authors/

Thanks!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Filled out the form. Thanks.


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

Submitted! Thanks


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

AliceS and BRKingsolver, got you both and some others. Plenty of spots available still for Feb. I try to feature one book a day.

Thanks!


----------



## edgeofspeech (Apr 9, 2016)

Filled out the form.  Not sure if the supplied info is as needed.
If you were looking for something different, just let us know.

Cheers,


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

edgeofspeech said:


> Filled out the form. Not sure if the supplied info is as needed.
> If you were looking for something different, just let us know.
> 
> Cheers,


Ron, we got you. Looks good, thanks!


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## EmmaS (Jul 15, 2014)

Just submitted. Thank you!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks 5ngela and EmmaS!

The first half of Feb. is booked. I have openings starting Feb. 16 through the end of the month. Please put in your listing for a blog post and some affection on Twitter and FB. The calendar on the authors page shows available dates. http://readper.com/authors/


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Seeing quite a few RTs on The Perception of Prejudice. Thank you.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks, Alasdair. Tweets and FB posts included!

I've got four or five slots left at the end of Feb.


----------



## PiscaPress (Jun 13, 2014)

Did free signup. If it gets any results I'll gladly donate some $ and do some more! Thanks!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Many thanks, PiscaPress and everyone else! Contributions accepted but not required. I'll be happy to post your book and give it some attention on FB and Twitter either way. 

For March we're kicking off free cross promotions every Saturday. I'd be honored to cross promo your book. Here's the schedule with genres and dates: 

    Mar. 4 - Contemporary Romance
    Mar. 11 - Paranormal Romance
    Mar. 18 - Urban Fantasy
    Mar. 25 - Science Fiction


----------



## Felix R. Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Signed up! Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks, Felix! I appreciate it.

There's still room left for the first free cross promotional event on Mar. 4 featuring 99 cent contemporary romance titles. Would love to have anyone who'd like a book featured in that one, or the ones for urban fantasy, paranormal romance, and science fiction.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Bump. Looking for books to promote for March. Check the calendar for available dates.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Bump. Looking to promote some books the last half of March.

Now accepting mysteries and thrillers. Let me know if you're interested in some free publicity.

http://readper.com/authors/


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Bump for April.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Bump for May.


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

jaxonreed said:


> Bump for May.


Just filled out the form. Thx =D


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Many thanks to everybody. May is full, but June is open. 

I promoted our first Kindle Scout title in the newsletter today and it hit the Hot and Trending list thanks in part to our subscribers. I'll include Scout titles for the standard newsletter-only contribution.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

jaxonreed said:


> Many thanks to everybody. May is full, but June is open. I promoted our first Kindle Scout title in the newsletter today and it hit the Hot and Trending list thanks in part to our subscribers. I'll include Scout titles for the standard $5 newsletter-only contribution.


Any opening for guest posts in May or June 2017?


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

SA_Soule said:


> Any opening for guest posts in May or June 2017?


Drop me a line and let me know what you're thinking.

For standard free blog posts promoting books, most days in June are open at the moment.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> Hi Jaxon, thank you for featuring my Murder Melange, I've just seen your write up on the page & would love to add it onto my Facebook book page if that's ok with you.
> Regards


Absolutely!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author (Jan 20, 2012)

Just signed up!
Thanks Dan


----------



## Jada Ryker (May 5, 2016)

jaxonreed said:


> Many thanks to everybody. May is full, but June is open.
> 
> I promoted our first Kindle Scout title in the newsletter today and it hit the Hot and Trending list thanks in part to our subscribers. I'll include Scout titles for the standard $5 newsletter-only contribution.


After my Kindle Scout winner, _Take the Body and Run_, was published in September 2016, I worked with Readper.

When I started my second KS campaign this month, I thought about Readper. I tried it for the KS campaign...it performed beyond my wildest dreams!

If you're running a Kindle Scout campaign, you should definitely apply for a Readper promotion. I checked my statistics this morning. The promotion ran yesterday and kept the campaign on Hot and Trending. I also had the highest number of views yesterday since I started the campaign.

It's been the single most effective promotion AND the cheapest!

Here's a big THANKS to Jaxon and Readper


----------



## Patricia KC (Sep 20, 2016)

I am in the middle of my second Kindle Scout campaign and have a personal "don't pay for (Scout) promotion" rule. (My first campaign led to _The Ceiling Man_ being selected with no paid promo and relatively low page views and hours in Hot & Trending.) Last week, I broke that rule, and _Ghosts in Glass Houses_ was in yesterday's Readper newsletter.

Why did I break my rule?
1. It's only $5.00.
2. Jaxon promoted The Ceiling Man, shortly after release, on readper.com for free.
3. Jaxon's a good guy and supportive of both Scout campaigners and those selected. (He's also an experienced Scouter, with two books selected and published in his Empathic Detective series.)
4. Did I mention, it's only $5?

The results were excellent. _Ghosts_ has, as I write this, been in H&T since the first update after the newsletter went out. The listing ran on day 15 of the campaign. On day 14, _Ghosts_ was already ahead of where the _The Ceiling Man_ was at that point. It's now passed _TCM_'s final stats.

I'd call it a success and more than worth the $5.

Thanks, Jaxon!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Many thanks right back to Patricia, Jada, and Dan.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Our Kindle Scout promos have been doing great since their introduction! No promises, but we can say that so far everybody who has booked one has seen their title hit the Hot and Trending list the weekend the newsletter has come out.

Free blog post dates have just about filled up for June, but there's a few more slots left at the end of the month. If you have a book you'd like to promote for free in late June or July, please head over to http://readper.com/authors/ and fill out the form.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Bump to let you know July dates for free blog posts are available.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you take pre-release bookings?


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

kathrynoh said:


> Do you take pre-release bookings?


If you mean can you book before the release date, yes. If it's in pre-order, in general subscribers want to buy the book now. I have mentioned some pre-order opportunities to them, in special circumstances. But typically I prefer to offer something already up and going. Hope that helps. Shoot me an email or PM and let me know what you're thinking.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Happy to be part of Book Rank's Promo Stacker venue lists.

Check out their site here: www.book-rank.com

Check out the thread on kboards here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,248239.0.html


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

There's a few slots open for free blog posts in the last week of July. Also, August is mostly available. 

If you are looking for a place to promote your book for free, click on over!


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

jaxonreed said:


> There's a few slots open for free blog posts in the last week of July. Also, August is mostly available.
> 
> If you are looking for a place to promote your book for free, click on over!


Thanks, Jaxon. I'm very happy to be promoting with you mid-July.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Tonya Snow-Cook said:


> Thanks, Jaxon. I'm very happy to be promoting with you mid-July.


Absolutely, Tonya! Looking forward to posting your psychological thriller, "Cynthia Kessler."


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Free promo dates for August are open!

http://readper.com/authors/


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

jaxonreed said:


> Late August and early September promotion dates are open. Please visit http://readper.com/authors/ to submit. Details below.
> 
> Readper.com is an affiliated book blog promoting titles in urban fantasy, romance, paranormal romance, science fiction/fantasy and mysteries/thrillers.
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

If this site does as good as it does for kindle scout, then I'd recommend it to authors promoting books. My promotion on there for the first book in my signature which is on Kindle Scout has been in Hot & Trending ever since I signed up for the promo. The beauty is that on kindle scout, all the hits from readper show in the data, so I can confirm it works to feed traffic. iT also says something that of the six kindle Scout books on readper, five of them are currently Hot & Trending.


----------



## T E Scott Writer (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Jaxon

I've signed up to promote City Under Ice, hope I filled it all in okay, let me know if there's any problems,

Cheers!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi Jaxon
> 
> I've signed up to promote City Under Ice, hope I filled it all in okay, let me know if there's any problems,
> 
> Cheers!


I got it, and you're good to go!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Decon said:


> If this site does as good as it does for kindle scout, then I'd recommend it to authors promoting books. My promotion on there for the first book in my signature which is on Kindle Scout has been in Hot & Trending ever since I signed up for the promo. The beauty is that on kindle scout, all the hits from readper show in the data, so I can confirm it works to feed traffic. iT also says something that of the six kindle Scout books on readper, five of them are currently Hot & Trending.


Thanks for the kind words, Declan!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> Hi Jaxon, I've just entered Witch Spelling & I'm wondering if my next book would be suitable for your site.
> It's paranormal but not PNR, Restless Spectres. It's a ghost novel, 1st draft is done, currently editing so not ready yet
> Loved the review you did for my Murder Melange, thank you.


Sounds like it falls under the broad spectrum of fantasy. We can do it.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Wanted to mention we have a new page listing services for Kindle Scout promotions.

http://readper.com/authors/kindle-scout-promos/


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

If you have a book you'd like to promote, we're taking blog posts for late September, and October. Happy to do a free blog post and get your book some publicity. You can also get into our Saturday newsletter with a direct link to your book's Amazon page for as little as $7.50.

http://readper.com/authors/


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

jaxonreed said:


> If you have a book you'd like to promote, we're taking blog posts for late September, and October. Happy to do a free blog post and get your book some publicity. You can also get into our Saturday newsletter with a direct link to your book's Amazon page for as little as $7.50.
> 
> http://readper.com/authors/


I'll definitely be submitting for my new launch in October soon! Thanks Jaxon!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Signed up Thanks!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson (Nov 12, 2016)

As always, Readper has made a huge difference in my Kindle Scout campaign.  This time around, I've got a book that is a sequel.  The campaign was floundering until Readper saved the day.  Huge jump in page reads and, so far, a two day tail on H&T list.  Jaxon, keep being awesome!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Many thanks to Lincoln, Joy, and Julianne!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

October dates are open. 

I also wanted to mention our newsletter service for free/permafree books. It's only $7.50 to get into the Bonus Free Books section of the newsletter. If you have free days scheduled over a weekend (our newsletter goes out on Saturdays only), or a permafree title you'd like to boost, try it out.


----------



## C. J. Sears (Nov 15, 2016)

jaxonreed said:


> October dates are open.
> 
> I also wanted to mention our newsletter service for free/permafree books. It's only $7.50 to get into the Bonus Free Books section of the newsletter. If you have free days scheduled over a weekend (our newsletter goes out on Saturdays only), or a permafree title you'd like to boost, try it out.


Just popping in to say that Jaxon does great work with his newsletter. The success of the two recent free promotions for my novels exceeded expectations with his newsletter. It's an awesome value.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I hope I don't get in trouble for this, but I had such a great experience with this company. I did their $35 package and had my best sales day ever!  I will definitely be using them again. 
The follow up email with the stats was great as well, gives you an idea of what kind of reach you are getting. 
Thank you!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks C.J. & Joy. 

I wanted to mention we ran one of my books that was free over the weekend in Saturday's newsletter and helped boost the book to number 1 in all its categories. 

This newsletter-only option is only $7.50, and a great place to advertise free titles if your promo goes over the weekend.


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Jaxon - I just signed up and my book isn't free, did I do that wrong? It's 99c. Do you do discounted books also? Sorry, I've got serious brain fog today.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

AliceS said:


> Hi Jaxon - I just signed up and my book isn't free, did I do that wrong? It's 99c. Do you do discounted books also? Sorry, I've got serious brain fog today.


We promote discounted books, free books, and full price books!

I've got yours scheduled for a blog post and upcoming spot in the newsletter.


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

jaxonreed said:


> We promote discounted books, free books, and full price books!
> 
> I've got yours scheduled for a blog post and upcoming spot in the newsletter.


Got your email. Thanks!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you, I'm signed up.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> Thank you, I'm signed up.


We've got you scheduled. Thanks!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

PiscaPress said:


> Did free signup. If it gets any results I'll gladly donate some $ and do some more! Thanks!


Same! Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

I signed up for my book _Fire_. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

LovingLife139 said:


> I signed up for my book _Fire_. I look forward to hearing from you!


We've got you scheduled! Thanks!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Spots are open through the end of November and into December.

http://readper.com/authors/


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

December marks our one year anniversary, and it's been a pleasure serving authors and readers alike! 

As always, we can get you in the blog for free. 

We represent one of the better bargains for advertising at any book's price range, free to 99 cents on up. And any age book from new to old, with no restriction on numbers of reviews. Stop by and check us out.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Keep us in mind for your end of year and New Year promotions.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Late Jan. and early Feb. promotion slots are available.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Feb. dates are open.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

March dates are open.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Alas, Scout is shutting down, so there will be no more need for Scout promos.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

March spots are available. We're also booking for April. 

Do you have free days coming up on your KU title? We can plug it for you in the weekend newsletter. 

As always, happy to plug your book for free on the blog.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> Submitted Serial Stalker.
> 
> Thanks


We've got it scheduled!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Now taking orders for April.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Mid-April and May are open.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I went with Jaxon Reed's free blog post option, and I'm quite pleased with the results. The number of free downloads of _Clouds of Venus_ were comparable to running a bknights ad, except without having to shell out six bucks.
> 
> Thanks, Mr. Reed!


Absolutely! Always happy to work in a free blog post.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

May is open.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Mid-May bump.


----------



## Talia Vines (Sep 2, 2017)

Readper put my book in their newsletter this weekend, and I saw a bump. Thanks Jaxon!


----------



## DanielGibbs (Mar 14, 2018)

Same here - I can't quantify exactly how much of a bump, but I got sales and KENP during the period readper promoted my novel.  Also, Jaxon was super easy to work with, and very responsive!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Daniel & Talia, glad to be of service.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

We are open for June! The sixth month of the year marks a year and a half we've been around. Happy to help get the word out about your books.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Mid-June bump.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Edit: Our Instafreebie promotion has concluded ~~


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Here's the script for today. 

*You*: I have a book.

*Me*: I want to promote it on our site.

*You*: How much?

*Me*: Free.

*You*: But Jaxon, you're not making any money if it's free.

*Me*: It's an affiliate site with subscribers who like to read about new books. We do fine.

*You*: OK! Where do I go?

*Me*: http://readper.com/authors/

*You*: Great! Thanks!

*Me*: YW.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

jaxonreed said:


> Here's the script for today.
> 
> *You*: I have a book.
> 
> ...


And submitted.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

We've got it scheduled, Kimberly!


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

jaxonreed said:


> We've got it scheduled, Kimberly!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Do you promote any nonfiction? Like the guides listed in my sig on your blog/site?


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

SA_Soule said:


> Do you promote any nonfiction? Like the guides listed in my sig on your blog/site?


Alas, at this time no. We're focused on the big genre stuff: Romance, Science Fiction / Fantasy, and Mystery Thrillers.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

And we're back with another imaginary interview.

*You*: I want to put my book on sale. What is the best day of the week for readper.com?

*Me*: We have traffic throughout the week, but our biggest days are Saturday, followed by Sunday and Wednesday. The day the blog post goes up doesn't matter as much. All posts will see a spike on those days.

*You*: Cool. Why is that?

*Me*: Our newsletter goes out on Saturdays. People click the links and go to our site. We have a follow up for non-openers on Wednesdays that brings in another batch of visitors.

*You*: So, if I want to put my book on sale, the best days of the week are...?

*Me*: For us, over the weekend is best. If your book is on sale that weekend you'll get a higher response from our readers.

*You*: Good to know! Now be honest. You're just doing these fake interviews to bump the thread.

*Me*: Yup.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Found a huge spike in my downloads and couldn't remember why until, duh, I remembered to check my email and found your confirmation post. Woohoo! Great results, thank you!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Jessie G. Talbot said:


> Found a huge spike in my downloads and couldn't remember why until, duh, I remembered to check my email and found your confirmation post. Woohoo! Great results, thank you!


Great!


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

And we're back with another imaginary conversation.

*You*: So, Jaxon. What's the point of sending you a contribution? You'll just treat the post for my book the same as all the rest, amiright?

*Me*: Happy to run posts for free, always. But even at the lowest contribution, you get direct links in the newsletter.

*You*: So, direct links to my sales page on Amazon as opposed to readper.com?

*Me*: Exactly.

*You*: So what? I still don't see the advantage of a direct link. I don't care if they go to your site first.

*Me*: Well, it's something of a numbers game. We'll get a certain number of people clicking to your book on readper, but then there will be fewer who go on to click over to Amazon. From there, another subset will (hopefully) go ahead and buy your book. There's always a drop off with additional clicks so it's usually better for sales to have them click only once: to Amazon.

*You*: So it's a numbers game?

*Me*: Correct. The more eyeballs on your Amazon page, the greater number of sales. At least in theory. No one can guarantee sales. There are too many variables like your cover, your blurb, and various intangibles. But more people will arrive at your Amazon page if they have fewer clicks to get there.

*You*: So what do you get out of it if they click from your page?

*Me*: We're an affiliate site, so we get a percentage of the sale. If folks go on and buy something soon after looking at your book, we get a small cut of that too.

*You*: Do a lot of sites do that?

*Me*: Sure. You'll note Kboards is an affiliate site, too. Amazon requires affiliates to announce their relationship on the site.

*You*: So, you might actually lose money if I made a contribution and newsletter subscribers go straight to Amazon.

*Me*: Who knows? Maybe somebody would have bought something expensive and we missed out.

*You*: Here's an idea! Why don't you put your affiliate link in the newsletter? Best of both worlds.

*Me*: This actually used to be a business model for several newsletters back in the day. They'd list free or cheap books with affiliate links and it was rather lucrative. Amazon put a stop to it, changing the rules to, essentially, require affiliate links to be on webpages, not newsletters.

*You*: You know, I think people are expecting us to end with a snarky comment.

*Me*: Okay. "Snarky comment."


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

September is open for orders.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

And we're back with another fake interview.

*You*: What is your opinion of the state of advertising these days? What's worth it and what's not worth it in the marketplace?

*Me*: Good question.

*You*: Thanks. But considering this is all imaginary, I'm just asking stuff you want to talk about anyway.

*Me*: Fair enough. I'd say that it's tough to get a new title out in front of people who are looking to buy books. But, it's not impossible. A combination of effort and money will often do the trick.

*You*: Explain.

*Me*: It's always been possible to blanket the promo sites with ads for your book. This has long been a starting path to getting your book out there. Book a different site each day of the week for 7-10 days after your title debuts, and it'll work its way into the inboxes of thousands upon thousands of people.

*You*: So, I can buy my way to the best seller list?

*Me*: Yes. To an extent. But, and here's the qualifier, typically the sales don't last without follow-up. And that's where the effort comes in, in my opinion.

*You*: What kind of follow up are we talking about?

*Me*: New books, emails to your mailing lists, time on social media, etc.

*You*: There are one shot deals that stick around forever. Didn't that book Gone With the Wind make a big splash? Wasn't that her only novel?

*Me*: Yeah, but what year was that? Things are different these days. To stay relevant you have to keep producing.

*You*: So, what have you produced lately?

*Me*: Got me there. I need to practice what I preach.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

October is open for orders.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

We've got a new offer we're trying out. If you have a newsletter with subscribers who would be interested in science fiction, fantasy, or urban fantasy titles, we'd love to do a newsletter swap with you. Just choose the Newsletter Swap option on the form and we'll put you in the top section of an upcoming Saturday newsletter if you run one of my books in yours.

http://readper.com/authors/


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

November slots are open.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

End of the month slots are open. Be thinking about us if you have anything coming up in December, too. Happy to get the word out about your books.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

We have a new pricing structure and a new option. I think you're going to like them. 

As always, you can list your book for free on the blog. You can also do a newsletter swap and get a prominent listing in the readper newsletter without spending anything. 

All of our previous contribution requirements are lower through the holidays! So, get a direct link to your book on Amazon in our newsletter for only $10. Get a top listing with the book cover and a week-long sidebar ad for $15. Featured title at top of the newsletter is only $25. 

Our newest feature is the midweek bonus newsletter. These go out on Wednesdays and offer only two links, to a featured title or blog post and a free title. If you have a free title, depending on genre, in testing we've found that you can expect a nice boost in the number of downloads. Can't make any promises, but since you would have the only other link in that newsletter that day, you can expect at least a few hundred downloads. If you're running a 99 cent sale, this might also be a viable option for you. This new feature is available for a $30 contribution.

Happy Thanksgiving to Americans, and cheers to everyone else.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

I hope the end of the new year and the holiday season is going well for you. Keep us in mind for promotions in January. We always have free options available.


----------



## jaxonreed (Dec 7, 2016)

Slots are open for March. Drop by and visit.


----------

